# Salt fork ice?



## Chendershot1231 (Feb 12, 2021)

has anybody been out on salt fork yet? Looking to maybe head out this weekend.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

This is a (my friend said) report.
A good and trusted friend said that on his way into Cambridge on SR-22 he seen 3 guys out from Saltfork Marina in about where the creek channels meet ice fishing and had several tip-up's set.
No other information - sorry.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragline said:


> This is a (my friend said) report.
> A good and trusted friend said that on his way into Cambridge on SR-22 he seen 3 guys out from Saltfork Marina in about where the creek channels meet ice fishing and had several tip-up's set.
> No other information - sorry.


How about below the dam at the spillway I've never fished it I've heard about it thought about trying


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody know what the ice conditions are in Cabin bay?


----------



## Chendershot1231 (Feb 12, 2021)

HUNTorFISH said:


> Anybody know what the ice conditions are in Cabin bay?


Was out last night and there was 5” good clear Ice then 2” of snow and wet slush, and then an 1” of crust on top of that. Hopefully it got cold enough to freeze everything solid again. Couldn’t get anything to bite


----------

